# Tissot 7734 Project



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Here I go again! :lookaround: Bought myself a non-running Tissot chrono with a 7734 movement to tinker with. :man_in_love: It seems that it hadn't run for a number of years. Well! it wasn't running but now it is! I need a few bits for the setting mechanism (set lever rusted in and knac*ered!). I've also ordered a new crystal and another part which I will speak about and take pics later! I've cleaned and oiled the rest of the movement and it's running well (not timed yet though!). :thumbup:

The plot thickens!

Mike


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Well done, I am looking forward to some pictures, I love the Vintage Tissot Seastar Chrono's

Cheers Martin :thumbsup:


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

Me too - pictures, or it didn't happen


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Dick Browne said:


> Me too - pictures, or it didn't happen


Oh Yes it did! :lookaround:



















A work in progress. :sweatdrop:

If anyone has any spare parts they want to move on ......? :lookaround:

Mike


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

New set lever installed and works but the stem is goosed! (Shame I didn't spot that when I was ordering the other bits!)  Another wait for parts! (If I can get them!) I had to broach out the rusted drilling for the set lever. I'm guessing that the crown rubber was perished, causing the problem so I'm also looking for a new Tissot waterproof crown as the previous owner seems to have tried levering off the crown! (Ouch!)  Case and dial looking much better but I don't want to spoil the "patina"!  I partly wound the movement and it ran for over 18 hours! :shocking: Can't wait to get it all back together. Now my thoughts go to straps ................. :dntknw:

Mike


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

tixntox said:


> Case and dial looking much better but I don't want to spoil the "patina"!
> 
> Mike


In the words of a "Strictly" judge, "Disaster Dahlings!". I tried a little weak washing up liquid solution on the dial and all the black parts fell off! :jawdrop: I have searched for a replacement and have found an "Elgin" 7734 replacement as a stop gap. Doh! Lesson learned! Too peed off to take pics at the mo'! :crybaby: The struggle goes on.

Mike


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

OK! Here it is. My Tissot dial with the Tissot logo gone! Before cleaning:-










and after:-










..... and that was with a very dilute washing up liquid and warm water! I've done it several times before with no problems!

Doh!
​


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Yowch! I'll keep that one in mind, sorry mike. Plenty of NOS 7734 dials on thieves'bay. Maybe just harvest the movement?


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

My NOS 7734 dial arrived so I got it all built up (you know how long all those hands take to get right) test ran it for a few hours, all looking good, so decided to pop it back in the case - "Disatah" No.2!







The NOS dial is slightly larger than the Tissot! Doh again! It will not fit into the recess, making it impossible to line up the stem or get the case screws in. Luckily, there's enough "meat" on the edge of the dial to do a bit of "turning down". :sweatdrop: Onward and upward (or should that be three steps forward and two steps back!). 

Mike


----------

